

Pharocloud – hosting for Smalltalk web-applications - da02
http://pharocloud.com/

======
perturbation
Smalltalk (as a language/environment) fits really nicely with 'the Cloud'. It
already runs in its own VM as the normal way of distributing applications, so
provisioning should be cake...

I've never heard of Seaside or AIDAweb, before, though. Anyone used Smalltalk
for production?

~~~
cwp
Yup, although not lately. DabbleDB was (mostly) implemented in Smalltalk,
until it was acquired by Twitter.

I would really like to see a version of the Smalltalk VM that runs directly on
Xen. That way you could bundle a Smalltalk image with the VM as an AMI, and
launch it as an EC2 instance. Smalltalk has long suffered for not integrating
well with the "native" operating system on desktop machines, because deep down
it really wants to be the OS for a Xerox Alto. Running in the cloud makes
utter sense for Smalltalk.

------
mark_l_watson
I looked at this earlier this year. Pharo is a fun development environment and
it is good to see a PaaS offering to support it.

